# Ags Tuna



## retro72 (Jan 19, 2005)

Hi

Been offered an AGS Tuna, but dont know much about them. Apparently it needs a shroud and capacitor, but has the 4 gold screws. Are these parts easy to come buy and is it collectors watch. Heres the back cover details. What puts me off is the fact it isnt in the database.

5m23-6A10

231418

Any advice? Should I snap his hand off regardless?

Andy


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

from what I've heard replacement shrouds are virtually non existent.


----------



## retro72 (Jan 19, 2005)

pg tips said:


> from what I've heard replacement shrouds are virtually non existent.


Thanks for the info. Wondered about the shrouds. He has pulled out of the swap now because he said it would be too expensive to post a spares watch to the UK. CheapScape.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

retro72 said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> > from what I've heard replacement shrouds are virtually non existent.
> ...


snap it up theve stopped making tunas and they are becoming like hens teeth.


----------



## retro72 (Jan 19, 2005)

hehehe

He has come back to me and decided to go ahead. He is posting it and Im posting my watch to him. Can you guess what im sending him????


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

retro72 said:


> hehehe
> 
> He has come back to me and decided to go ahead. He is posting it and Im posting my watch to him. Can you guess what im sending him????


you are joking that citizen, it was nice but that could turn out to be a real bargain .and if you dont get on with the tuna give me a shout its my number 2 on my list of 3 to buy this year ive got number one sorted .

well done.


----------



## retro72 (Jan 19, 2005)

jaslfc5 said:


> retro72 said:
> 
> 
> > hehehe
> ...


Yip, the Citizen. Sorry, no prize. Theres a recession on dont ya know.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

retro72 said:


> jaslfc5 said:
> 
> 
> > retro72 said:
> ...


ok yeah youve got a good bargain ,but good luck finding that shroud and it could turn out very expensive to replace so he might know something you dont .


----------



## retro72 (Jan 19, 2005)

jaslfc5 said:


> retro72 said:
> 
> 
> > jaslfc5 said:
> ...


That isnt a problem.......Dont tell anyone, but ive heard that there's one in Turin h34r:


----------



## Regal325 (Aug 5, 2005)

Just out of interest, which part is the shroud please?


----------



## retro72 (Jan 19, 2005)

Regal325 said:


> Just out of interest, which part is the shroud please?


Dont ask me what it does. I guess it "protects"

pic nicked of the net


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

now....there is a guy in the far east that has managed to make some new ones of these........................


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Yep, Bri posted about this didnt he? I'd read it too somewhere..


----------



## retro72 (Jan 19, 2005)

Any idea where the thread is?


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

think it was about stripping the coating of a shroud.......


----------



## retro72 (Jan 19, 2005)

Bugger. Was hoping it was a source to get one. Oh well, back to the china forums


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

retro72 said:


> Bugger. Was hoping it was a source to get one. Oh well, back to the china forums


have you looked on scwf???? or contact twickersdude


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

>>HERE<< it is


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

PM sent..


----------



## retro72 (Jan 19, 2005)

Hi

Well, its arrived and it is mint.........Except it needs a shroud, capacitor and 3 screws for the shroud. Yip, the expensive bits 

Question, it has a screw down crown at 4 o'clock and a button at 3 o'clock. What does that button do as the 4 o'clock button sets the time and date.

Regards

Andy


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

retro72 said:


> Question, it has a screw down crown at 4 o'clock and a button at 3 o'clock. What does that button do as the 4 o'clock button sets the time and date.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Andy


Does anything happen when you push it?


----------



## retro72 (Jan 19, 2005)

Nope, but i did get a phone call from a chap in china asking me to stop pushing it as his light keep going on and off 

Could it have something to do with the capasitor that isnt there??


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Might be to see how much power is in reserve


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

retro72 said:


> Nope, but i did get a phone call from a chap in china asking me to stop pushing it as his light keep going on and off


LOL! :lol:

Have you tried pushing it with the crown pulled out?


----------



## retro72 (Jan 19, 2005)

Filterlab said:


> retro72 said:
> 
> 
> > Nope, but i did get a phone call from a chap in china asking me to stop pushing it as his light keep going on and off
> ...


Tried it.

The chinese man is getting pretty pi$$ed off now. Ive told him its your fault. Your telling me to to press it.

Theres a good deal on ebay for capacitors. You get a back removal tool, a screw driver, plastic tweezers, a set of 45 degree metal tweezers and a full set of instructions......oh yes and a "LITHIUM ION UPGRADE" all for Â£25 posted


----------



## retro72 (Jan 19, 2005)

jaslfc5 said:


> retro72 said:
> 
> 
> > hehehe
> ...


Just had an email from the person I have swapped with aboutthe Citizen......The amn from aAmerica, he say "yes".

Believe it or not, he loves it and I love my new Tuna. :tongue2:

Will get some pics when I get it working.

Andy


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

If you know a good cnc machine shop, they could 3d scan the shroud and have the shrouds machined aint gonna be cheap tho!

Regs

Bry


----------

